

Practical File System Design with the Be File System - gcv
http://www.nobius.org/~dbg/practical-file-system-design.pdf

======
allenbrunson
Oh man, this brings back memories! I have a physical copy of this book, which
I read cover-to-cover, years ago. I even worked at Be for awhile, until they
went out of business. Dominic Giampaolo was long gone by then, of course.

The Be file system maintained state that was a lot like database indexes,
which could be created by user-level programs. I made specific use of this
feature in my first big program for BeOS. When I eventually ported it to
MacOSX, I had a lot of additional work to do, because the Mac file system
doesn't have anything like that.

------
gcv
The author made this out-of-print book available on his site
(<http://www.nobius.org/~dbg/>). I was looking for information on how
filesystems work, and stumbled on this. Since I've heard the Be filesystem
described as "a marvel," this looks like a promising read.

------
BigZaphod
This is a classic. I have it on my bookshelf from back in the day. :)

